# Cylinder comprssion for 2001 altima?



## Jdstone (May 25, 2011)

What should the cylinders compression be for my 2001 Altima? Trying to decide if new timing chain cost is worth the $1,800.Thanks!


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

On the KA24DE engine, the standard compression is 178 psi. The minimum is 149 psi.


----------



## bhasa2_5 (Jan 10, 2012)

*not a reply but a question*

What about compression for a 2003 2.5?


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

For the 2003 Altima QR25DE, compression standard is 181.3 psi @ 250RPM and the minimum is 153.7 psi @ 250RPM. Differential limit between cylinders is 14 psi @ 250 RPM.


----------



## bhasa2_5 (Jan 10, 2012)

*cylinder compression*

Thank you very much!!


----------



## jaysonbarn (Jan 4, 2011)

The throttle does not have to be opened when doing a compression test.

Used Scooters || Triumph Motorcycles


----------



## jdg (Aug 27, 2009)

jaysonbarn said:


> The throttle does not have to be opened when doing a compression test.


Completely wrong statement.



> Used Scooters || Triumph Motorcycles


Followed by complete garbage


----------

